# Gaming PC zusammenstellen (unter 500€)



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

*Gaming PC zusammenstellen (unter 500€)*

*Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen PC nur zum Spielen zusammenstellen. Budget liegt bei ca. 500€. Folgende Spiele würde ich darauf gern spielen, Auflösung so im Mittelfeld wäre in Ordnung solange es flüssig läuft 60fps und mehr wären toll, dazu will ich mein alten pc der nur für Hausaufgaben war aufrüsten:




Battlefield 3/4
Arma 3







Mein Spiele-PC

Prozessor                          Prozessor    AMD A4-5300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, 3400 MHz, 1 Kern(e), 2 logische(r) Prozessor(en)
Mainboard                        F2A55-M LK von ASUS 
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM)   8GB
Grafikkarte                       NVIDIA GeForce GT 630
Soundkarte                      NVIDIA High Definition Audio
Festplatte                        2x TOSHIBA DT01ACA050 ATA Device 465GB
Netzteil                            super power 650w
Gehäuse                          Phantom
-----------------------------------------------------------
Das sind meine derzeitigen komponenten 
-----------------------------------------------------------

Es wäre toll wenn ihr mir einfach sagt welche teile ich holen soll und was die beste Kompi wäre

Danke im vorraus *


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2015)

Weißt, von welchem Hersteller das Gehäuse genau ist? Es ist so:  du müsstest halt Board und CPU sowie Grafikkarte austauschen - da wäre für 500€ schon was gutes drin, und vlt sogar auch ne SSD für Windows und einige Spiele.

 RAM müsste bereits DDR3 sein, das brauchst du also nicht unbedingt neu zu holen. Aber wenn das Gehäuse sehr klein ist, muss wohl ein neues her. Auch beim Netzteil: welcher Hersteller isses genau? Kannst du nachsehen, wie viele PCIe-Stecker es hat?


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

ja ich schaue eben mal,


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist das gehäuse netztteil kommt gleich


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

das netztteil(hab dich schon mal in einem beitrag gesehen von 2013 da ging es auch um ein 500€ Gaming pc, danke das du so viel hilfst


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

fertig


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2015)

Kennst du denn Hersteller vom Netzteil? An sich müsste das aber reichen...


Ich geh davon aus, dass es reicht. Dann wäre mein Tipp als erstes ein Board mit H97-Chipsatz für ca 80€  => Intel Sockel 1150 im Preisvergleich 


Dann ist die Frage: CPU und Grafikkarte...? Ich würde sageen:
ein Core i5-4460 Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)  c.a. 180€, dann hast du noch 240€ über - da wäre eine AMD R9 280X das stärkste  Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X Rev. 2.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XWF3-3GD) 

Du kannst auch diese nehmen HIS Radeon R9 380 IceQ X² OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H380QM2GD)  die ist ein bisschen schwächer, aber hat 1GB mehr RAM. 


ODER als CPU einen Xeon E3-1231v3, das ist an sich ein i7-4770, nur deutlich günstiger und ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Aber der kostet dann 250-260€, d.h. bei der Grafikkarte musst du dann starke Abstriche machen, denn eine Grafikkarte für ca 130-150€ ist direkt ca 40-50% langsamer als eine R9 280. FALLS es geht, wäre natürlich eine der beiden og. Karten UND der Xeon optimal, und beim Board könnte man vlt auch eines finden, was ausreicht und eher 60-65€ kostet


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

mit der ram hast du recht die ist ddr 3
neues netzteil wäre gut weil ich gern eins mit kapelmanagemant hätte	
also ssd würde ich auch gern tipps haben wenn es bei 500€ noch mit drin wäre ansonsten würde ich lieber mehr geld für cpu und so ausgeben als für eine ssd


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

pow atx 650w 120mm sps-650sp superpower  das steht auf dem kaufzettel vom netztteil


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

das würde ich jetzt holen:
1.MSI H97 PC-Mate (7850-005R) ab €78,54    Link: MSI H97 PC-Mate (7850-005R)
2. CPU Xeon E3-1231v3 Link : Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, 
3.AMD R9 280X  Link:http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/gigabyte-radeon-r9-280x-windforce-3x-rev-2-0-gv-r928xwf3-3gd-a1068747.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
SO MEINST du es oder ? das wäre potimal und damit kann ich dann battelfield zocken ?


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

ach und wegen preis also wenn es am ende 600€ sind ist auch nicht wild die 500€ sind nur ein richt wert


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

also bin jetzt bei so 530€ hättest du noch ein tipp für ein netztteil mit kabelmanagement ?
und ein kühler für die cpu ? denn will ich nur weil ich die großen kühltürme toll finde und schon immer mal ein haben wollte 
so das ich am ende bei vlt 600 € bin


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2015)

Das sieht schon mal gut aus. Netzteil: schau mal hier rein Tipps zu Technik und Kauf von Netzteilen mit Marktübersicht bis 100 Euro 

Da kommt zB ein Xigmatek Maverick S 500W oder ein Cooler Master G550M in Frage - letzteres gibt es auch als G450M mit weniger Watt, das SOLLTE auch reichen und spart Dir halt noch was ein. 


Für Dein Geld wäre das dann optimal, und die CPU ist so gut, dass du sicher in 2-3 Jahren mal durch eine neue Grafikkarte wieder einen sehr starken PC hast - kannst natürlich auch früher mal die Graka aufrüsten, weil die R9 280X halt "Mittelklasse" ist, dafür ist die CPU aber eben grundsolide als Basis - die Graka reicht für BF4 auf hohen Details aber bestimmt noch gut aus. Besser wird es erst mit ner Karte für ca 280-300€


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

würdest du den mir eher eine empfehlen für 280-300 wenn das geld da ist, den dann geb ich lieber jetzt 300 aus dafür als wie wenn ich dann wieder eine neue mir hole
wegen kühltürmen kennst du dich da aus ?


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

hast du ein tipp für eine bessere karte die ich nehemn könnte ? was wäre den die beste die ich nhem könnte und die mit allen komponenten im einklang ist ? also jetzt mal vom geld abgesehen


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2015)

Also, eine AMD R9 290, diese hier zB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , wäre halt ca 25% schneller als die R9 280X.

Aber auch die 280X passt noch gut, da musst du halt nur "früher" aufrüsten, als wenn du ne R9 290 nimmst.

CPU-Kühler: der Alpenföhn Brocken ECO wäre schon sehr gut, es reicht aber auch ein zB Arctic Freezer 13 CO


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

ok danke also ich werde die besser nehmen, ist auf längere sicht gesehen besser und ich denk da kann man auch noch in 5 jahren gute spiele mit spielen 
danke für alles ich werde mir alles nach dem 10.07 holen wenn wieder der nächste gehalt auf dem konto ist  warst eine super hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2015)

boah, 5 Jahre - das wird aber nix, dazu ist selbst eine 1000€_Grafikkarte nicht der Lage - außer vlt. Dir reichen in 5 Jahren die DANN minimalsten Details, die dann halt aussehen wie heutiges Ultra    Es kann sein, dass das Dir dann aber doch sehr lange reicht - wenn ich sehe, dass du bisher nur mit der 630 GT ausgekommen bist... die Karte war an sich noch nie für Gaming geeignet.


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

achja und wegen der ssd ist die sehr wichtig ? ich würde eh nur battelfiel und arma instalieren. falls ja welcher ist den am besten von preis leistung ?


----------



## GuidoZahid (22. Juni 2015)

ja also wiegesagt ich bin zu frieden wenn es flüssig läuft und die grafik auf mittleren einstellungen läuft und hab auch bis her nur cs-go gespielt aber battelfield hat es mir angetan deswegen rüst ich auf, aber ich denk für mich reicht das 5 jahre


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2015)

Die SSD ist an sich eher für den Komfort gut - Windows läuft dann gefühlt schneller, weil "Kleinkram" extrem schnell lädt. Für Spiele bringt es nur was bei den Ladezeiten, nicht aber im Spiel selbst. Wie viel Platz belegen die beiden Games denn? Nicht die Spielstände usw. vergessen.

120-128GB SSDs, da wäre eine SanDisk X110 ganz gut für 60€, und mit 240-256GB eine Crucial MX200 oder SanDisk Ultra II für 90€


----------



## luki0710 (23. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die SSD ist an sich eher für den Komfort gut - Windows läuft dann gefühlt schneller, weil "Kleinkram" extrem schnell lädt. Für Spiele bringt es nur was bei den Ladezeiten, nicht aber im Spiel selbst. Wie viel Platz belegen die beiden Games denn? Nicht die Spielstände usw. vergessen.
> 
> 120-128GB SSDs, da wäre eine SanDisk X110 ganz gut für 60€, und mit 240-256GB eine Crucial MX200 oder SanDisk Ultra II für 90€


Man kann aber auch ohne SSD(wenn man ne gute HDD hat) Leben.
Und wenn würde ich das Geld lieber Sparen und mir halt eine mit nur 8GB kaufen.


----------



## GuidoZahid (26. Juni 2015)

*SIND DIE KOMPONENTEN GUT ???*

WILL  mir ein gaming pc bauen hauptsächlich für battelfield 4 und wollt fragen ob ihr vorschläge für verbeserrungen habt



SSD:http: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...TA-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--MZ-75E500B-E_987649.html
Grafikkarte: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...3X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_946581.html
Mainbord: 8587886 - MSI H97 PC Mate Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler
RAM: 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
SoundKarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z retail PCIe - Hardware, Notebooks

noch 3 weiter fragen
1. ist 500GB zu übertrieben für ssd ? ich nehm ja keine videos auf oder so
2. soundkarte wirklich wichtig oder ist das eher was für leute die aufnehmen ?
 danke im vorraus bin gern für fragen da
3. will mir die kophörer holen, kennt ihr bessere für den preis ? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Razer-Kraken-schwarz-gruen_982027.html


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Juni 2015)

Also der Link von der Soundkarte funktioniert zwar bei mir nicht, aber wenn ich bei Mindfactory "Razer Kraken Schwarz Grün" eingebe, komm ich bei einem Headset raus. 
Weil eigentlich wäre meine Frage gewesen ob du eine Soundkarte wirklich brauchst. 
Das Netzteil, die CPU und den CPU-Kühler hab ich auch, die sind gut 
SSD könntest du kleinere und dadurch billigere nehmen, die von Samsung sind verhältnismäßig teuer. Brauchst du 500GB? Da SSD's beim vielen Lesen und Schreiben nach ein paar Jahren durch sind, wäre vielleicht eine 250GB SSD fürs Betriebssystem und ein paar Spielen und eine 1000GB HDD vielleicht eine bessere Alternative.

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC--CT500BX100SSD1-_991568.html
Die wäre ein wenig billiger falls du 500GB brauchst, das Geld könntest du wo anders investieren.

Vielleicht in die nächstgrößere Grafikkarte?  
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...290X-4GD5-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Ret_987768.html


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2015)

Also, ne Soundkarte lohnt sich nur, wenn du SEHR gute Boxen hast oder ein sehr gutes Mic mit dem du hochwertig aufnehmen willst. Lass die also ruhig weg. Dann sparst Du was ein, zudem würde ich statt der großen SSD lieber eine mit 256GB nehmen. 256GB reichen für Windows, alle Programme&Tools und auch einige "Lieblingsgames" völlig aus

Vom gesparten Geld nimmst du dann lieber, damit 256GB nicht zu wenig werden, noch eine Festplatte mit 1000 oder 2000GB für die Daten, die nicht unbedingt "schnell" geladen werden müssen, und als Grafikkarte die neue AMD R9 390, die ist nämlich so stark wie die R9 290X und bietet auch schon 8GB RAM ab Werk, kostet ab 320€. Die gleichteure GTX 970 ist etwas schwächer, aber braucht dafür deutlich weniger Strom. Du musst nur aufpassen: manche R9 390 sind evlt. länger als 30cm, und in Dein Gehäuse passt maximal 30,5cm. 

Und du könntest beim RAM auch direkt 2x8GB nehmen, kosten ca 105€ (auch Ballistix). Der Kühler ist an sich schon übertrieben und was für Übertakter - mit nem Brocken ECO sparst du da noch ein paar Euro ohne Nachteile. 


Kopfhörer: für den preis sicher okay, die haben halt USB, d.h. die SIND dann gleichzeitig eine USB-Soundkarte, daher macht die Soundblaster dann NOCH weniger Sinn, weil die bei Nutzung des Headsets gar nicht aktiv wäre. Du musst aber wissen, dass so USB-Headsets immer ein gutes Stück schlechter klingen, als wenn du normale Kopfhörer nimmst und dazu dann ein kleines separates Mic.


----------



## GuidoZahid (29. Juni 2015)

ok danke also ich werde mir eine ssd mit 250 holen und den rest dann auch ich meld mich da aber nochmal


----------

